# Being dead



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

You know that moment that you have when you realize you aren't going to live much longer?
It's like you know ok I'm going to die and it's sooner than I predicted 
Shit
After you kind of resolve yourself of this fact 
Swill it around for a bit
Then
All you think is
Now what?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

I've faced death many times. I know the feeling. I'm no longer afraid of it. What's wrong? What's going on with you?


Rancho said:


> You know that moment that you have when you realize you aren't going to live much longer?


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing is wrong just thinking about it


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Rancho said:


> Nothing is wrong just thinking about it


Alright, so long as you're not gonna do something or have cancer. I hated it before I came to terms with death. I'm not scared of death, I'm scared of non-existence after it.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

I just assume its something a lot of people think about


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Rancho said:


> I just assume its something a lot of people think about


Yeah, especially being homeless and hopping freight or hitch hiking or just being on the street.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly 
Just something I was curious about


----------



## Earth (Dec 8, 2011)

Death is absolute.

Make no mistake or joke about it.
I witnessed my woman die (from a successful suicide at age 23) and believe me, there's no turning back, no game over, it's the real deal.

One thing I did learn:
There IS life after death.
I saw something leave her eyes right after she died in the hospital
- and the first thing out of my mouth was "Holy shit, there really is life after death"...

Couldn't believe it.
Could you imagine the phone call I had to make to my future in laws??

Anyway, that was almost 17 years ago and I've long come to terms with that.

But me, I'm not afraid of death at all....
If it's anything like sleeping, I actually look forwards to it in a way.
I've done pretty much everything I've wanted to (except raise a family, too old now)
and my only wish is when it's my turn - I don't have any animals in my care.
Oddly enough - thats my only concern about dying today:
Who would take care of my animals??

Otherwise, I know I've lived a good life - meaning doing the right thing, so no worries there.........


----------



## river dog (Dec 8, 2011)

for me, dying is the second most important thing i will do with my life, the first being born. so i would love to plan it out but alas, life throws curveballs, i could get run over by a fucking car in front of my house...maybe


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

river dog said:


> for me, dying is the second most important thing i will do with my life, the first being born. so i would love to plan it out but alas, life throws curveballs, i could get run over by a fucking car in front of my house...maybe


Yep, there's always shit that can happen. Hell, a fuckin plane could blow and engine and crash into your house. I'm right under a fuckin plane path too


----------



## Alaska (Dec 8, 2011)

It scares the living shit out of me. Yet, it almost has warm hands. An embrace that puts a dull flame to your "core". I've dealt with a few near-death experiences. They are comforting, but still terrifying.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

Alaska said:


> It scares the living shit out of me. Yet, it almost has warm hands. An embrace that puts a dull flame to your "core". I've dealt with a few near-death experiences. They are comforting, but still terrifying.


I've never had a NDE, but I've felt the embrace of Death. Its not scary to me. Its very peaceful.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 8, 2011)

"To die would be an awfully big adventure."
Peter Pan

Let me know if you decide to off yourself out of sheer curiosity; we can do it Romeo & Juliet style.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 8, 2011)

I think about death A LOT. But it's normally someone elt's. I couldn't off my self, I'd miss to much. One day, I'd pull the trigger. Next day, my lotto numbers would win. I'd be a dead millionaire. That's just how my luck would go.


----------

